# Favourite Film Posters (or Covers)



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Roma (1971, dir. Federico Fellini)










World on a Wire/Welt am Draht (1973, dir. Rainer Werner Fassbinder)










The Man Who Fell to Earth (1976, dir. Nicolas Roeg)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is a recurring topic in my art blog (link).


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

*Searching for Bobby Fisher*










*Sanjuro








*​


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> This is a recurring topic in my art blog (link).


You posted short review on the poster for the John Wick: Chapter 3, critics praised John Wick films as being very stylish and I agree with that, I watched Part 1 & 2 last year. I haven't seen the new poster/cover (until today), I like the one on your blog.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

This is the poster made by Pablo Picasso for the film _Battle of Neretva_ directed by Veljko Bulajić.


----------



## jazzthieve (Feb 7, 2013)

How exactly do I post images?


----------



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## wahidovic (Jan 10, 2019)

Rogerx said:


>


titanic the the legend


----------

